# Fish mine Prestatyn



## Earth Worm Jim (Sep 16, 2008)

Just a quick one.


----------



## Sabtr (Sep 16, 2008)

Ooo that one's different. It looks like an old hermits/smugglers cave.


----------



## krela (Sep 16, 2008)

I think you're having us on... you don't mine for fish!


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Sep 16, 2008)

krela said:


> I think you're having us on... you don't mine for fish!



LOL. 

Evidently it was called that because of the fish shaped spoil heap.


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 16, 2008)

You were lucky to get out alive! Is that Gollum I see in the first pic?:nah:


----------



## jock1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

wheres the hobbit :goofy:


----------



## Neosea (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like a fish out of water


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Sep 16, 2008)

Evil (Smeagol) Jim. The front not that good either. He does do quite a good Gollum "My precious".


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 16, 2008)

jock1966 said:


> wheres the hobbit :goofy:



Don't be stupid!!!

He's wearing the ring. You can't see him. :laugh:


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Sep 16, 2008)

jock1966 said:


> wheres the hobbit :goofy:




Taking the picture.


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 17, 2008)

Is this Coed yr Esgob lead mine? How far in does the level go?


----------



## crickleymal (Sep 18, 2008)

krela said:


> I think you're having us on... you don't mine for fish!



Of course you do! Where do you think you get coley from?:huh:


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted by krela View Post
> I think you're having us on... you don't mine for fish!
> 
> 
> ...



And GOLDfish.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Sep 21, 2008)

Lithium said:


> Is this Coed yr Esgob lead mine? How far in does the level go?



Possibly .About 300 meters.


----------



## Northern Exposure (Sep 21, 2008)

Earth Worm Jim said:


> Evil (Smeagol) Jim. The front not that good either. He does do quite a good Gollum "My precious".



You have a brown thing hangin' out of your arse. It's not nice


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Sep 22, 2008)

Northern Exposure said:


> You have a brown thing hangin' out of your arse. It's not nice



That is not actual me, plus I think it is a trick of the light and the long exposure. You are right though, it is not a good look.


----------

